# NC newbie



## Jteam (May 6, 2016)

North Carolina newbie here. Starting two first time hive in a week from packages and with no experience. A little nervous to say the least.


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

Welcome...Whereabouts are you? Read everything you can.


----------



## Jteam (May 6, 2016)

StoneLion said:


> Welcome...Whereabouts are you? Read everything you can.


I'm just north of Raleigh NC, USA

I've read a couple books and plan to get my hands on another one. First Lessons, by Delaplane. I've also been reading it online but of course much of the advice is regional. Still need to visit an association meeting


----------



## NinjaBees (Jan 26, 2016)

Wake County has an active Club (I think they are on FaceBork) and the state organization is really strong... Durham County has a website too... welcome from another newbie!


----------



## Jteam (May 6, 2016)

Thanks Ninja!

I've also heard the 5 county association is active. Benefits from Wake, Franklin, Wilson, Nash, and Johnsin I believe


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Jteam said:


> I'm just north of Raleigh NC, USA
> 
> I've read a couple books and plan to get my hands on another one. First Lessons, by Delaplane. I've also been reading it online but of course much of the advice is regional. Still need to visit an association meeting


Not to seem to forward or rude- but your area hits a pretty hard core dearth beginning/mid June till beginning of August. Don't be afraid to seek help and to feed a bit.


----------



## Jteam (May 6, 2016)

Not rude at all. I've learned it's not the ideal time for beginning but I couldn't control some of it. Bought packages in early December, they arrive next weekend 😕 . I realize I will have feed


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok. Just double checking. They are fine through June.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome When you feed during our NC dearth, take special care to prevent robbing: A small can be lost to robbing. Feed inside and use robber screens.


----------



## S4cruiser (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome! I'm a fellow beginner in Durham.


----------



## Jteam (May 6, 2016)

Thanks S4! Good luck to you


----------



## Jteam (May 6, 2016)

So would anyone recommend feeding after I install the packages next Sunday?


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

Definitely feed the packages. They need it to draw maximum comb


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

